# "WOE" Is ME!



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

In human terms (beginning of October, 2008), I escaped my loft while my owner’s back was turned! FREEDOM. Away I flew! Wow! Look at all the neat things to see! I swooped low and suddenly, I wasn’t flying anymore but lying on the hard ground. I don’t how long I was there, but fast awful “things” kept passing me. I couldn’t fly and couldn’t get any food! Then, a kind “giant” picked me up and took me to a nice lady. The giant said I had looked like a plastic bag lying on the “street!” Me? Can you believe that?! The lady said I had a hurt wing and these awful bugs in my poops that were stuck to my vent feathers! She cleaned me up and clipped some of my feathers – finally, no more of those nasty wiggly things! Ick!! I felt much better! She put me in a cage with food and water. I was really hungry!! A few days later, another lady came and picked me up. She put me in a nice roomy home with a brick, food and water. Such wonderful things to eat! Had I died and gone to pijie heaven?? Nope, my wing was still sore but I could rest and not try to fly. My meals were served to me and my poopy papers were changed often. 

Then, the lady took me in a carrier to see a man she called a “Vet.” The Vet was very nice and took a picture of my wing! No wonder I hurt! I had broken my right distal Humerus! Horrors! No one seemed to know if I would fly again…only time and rest would help. I heard that my poop check was something called “negative” and my vent area was doing just fine. BUT, when they weighed me, I was only 191 grams!! Oh my! I don’t want to be fat, but this was going to the other extreme! Time to eat and so I did! The nice lady fed me very well with treats like Safflower and Hemp seeds…YUM! Didn’t like those big round things but most of the other seeds were just yummy. What I didn’t like, I just tossed out! Every so often I would feel “rain” and I just preened away! I just relaxed and rested. Stood on my brick most of the day and thought how lucky I was to be alive!

For a few days I had to take some medicine but I didn’t put up too much of a fuss. I knew it was good for me. The kind lady said I was VERY GOOD and the most laid-back bird she had ever seen! 

Every so often, I would see a black 4-legged creature walk below my home and sometimes there was a gray one too! They didn’t pay me any mind tho. One day I saw another bird but he didn’t look like me at all but he couldn’t fly either! He said his name was Mr. Squeaks and he wanted to know just what kind of strange pigeon I was. He had never seen anyone like me before. I told him that I was a West of England Tumbler. My color was called Tortoise-shell and I had 3 colors along with all my white feathers, plus some emerald green feathers on my neck. But most strange to Mr. Squeaks were the feathers on my feet! He had naked feet! I asked him why didn’t his feet get cold! He said he lived indoors and had enough feathers to preen without worrying about his feet too!

Today, I went to see the “Vet” again. And, guess what?! I weighed 225 grams! Yeaaa! My poops were still negative. A “plug” was pulled where my wing had been broken. I have to have some stuff put in the hole for a few days. 

Oh, yes, I had my picture taken too by a lady named Cindy and she said she would post some for you to see. Even one of the ladies working for the “Vet,” wanted a picture of me! Everyone sure oohed and aahed over me. With my white eyes, I guess I do look different but I keep hearing everyone say how beautiful I am. Well, gee I already knew that! Humans sure are funny!

Thank you for reading my story. I’m sure I will have more adventures coming up. I am going to be able to get an honest-to-goodness bath AND slowly meet other the pijies who live here too. Sounds great to me, if a little scary…

I almost forgot! My name is *WoeBeGone* (Woe for short)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well Woe.....it's nice to FINALLY be introduced to you!! Now, we'll patiently (somewhat) wait for pictures............that LADY that's taking care of you? She's a really sweet gal and we all know how lucky you are. You be good now, ya hear??


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow , Mr Squeaks !!!, what a reading that was. I LOVE every word from that story.

You have a such a talent for writing. My Gosh, keep those stories coming.

(im new here to this forum, so maybe i have no idea, are you are writter ??
, if so , I did not mean it to sound cheesy. I really did enjoy reading with such easy and fun.). Thank You. 

Nell


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Here I am*


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

O my, O my, the bird IS GORGEOUS looking in deed.

And now famous too.. LOL

Very nice pics. thanks for sharing.

Nell


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOE AND I ARE SENDING OUR MOST GRATEFUL THANKS FOR THE TERRIFIC PICTURES, CINDY!! The story wouldn't have been the same without them!!

Personally, Woe can't take a "bad" picture...she is sooo pretty!

 

Thank you so much for the compliment, Nell. No, I'm not a "writer" but I DO like to write when the "mood" strikes. I wrote about the ASU pigeon extraordinaire, Peter Pied Piper. My first story posted here was about Mr. Squeaks (Part I & II). If you check out my threads, you will find them. Enjoy!

BTW, I started writing Woe's story and just couldn't "get off the ground" when I wrote from "my" point of view. When I decided to let Woe tell her "own" story, welllll...the words just flowed... 

More adventures will be upcoming!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

corvid said:


> O my, O my, the bird IS GORGEOUS looking in deed.
> 
> And now famous too.. LOL
> 
> ...


Thank you, Nell. 



mr squeaks said:


> *WOE AND I ARE SENDING OUR MOST GRATEFUL THANKS FOR THE TERRIFIC PICTURES, CINDY!!* The story wouldn't have been the same without them!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi


You are both most welcome. 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a little doll!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice photo shoot, and even nicer story! Welcome to PT, Woebegone!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad you ended up in such an excellent situation, Woe! You are stunning!

Mr Squeak - well written article!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! What a gorgeous pijie.  And so lucky.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hope that we will hear a lot more about Woe! I really enjoyed that. And the photo is beautiful.

Poor Woe, he had a very rough time, thank goodness he was rescued and found you. 190 gms is nothing!

Now for the "science bits", by now you should be aware of my obsession with plugs and holes :

How long after the rescue was the plug removed?

What are you treating the hole with?

Our Star had a fractured humerus, this was when I knew little so it took Helen to find it and I don't know the exact location, just that the broken end was sticking out of the wound. The bone was filed down (by the vet, under anaesthesia) and the skin sutured over it. Not only did Star regain the ability to fly in the aviary but he escaped for three days during high winds and coped well enough toreturn when he was hungry and missing his mate. So there is always hope, but I doubt that you will want Mr Woe to take to the skies again.


Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mustn't let my little ones see your pic, Woebegone, or they will be demanding 'fluffy socks' for their feet, too 

Beautiful pix and a really fun pigeon tale! 

John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful story, terrific photos, and a very beautiful and very lucky bird! Thanks Shi and Cindy!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh WOE, you are so beautiful! Your mama wrote such a wonderful story about you and I enjoyed it tremendously. I'm so glad you're on the road to recovery and feeling lots better these days.

I'll bet you love your new home and your new mama. She is the best! I don't know if she has told you but I am your Aunt Maggie because your mama and I were separated at birth!!!!!!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Wonderful story, Shi, and thanks for the pics, Cindy.

Keep those stories flowing, and updates coming.

(Why can't I think of clever names like "Woebegone"?).

Larry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

"Woe! What a beautiful bird" I said to me. I then realized what I had said...Woebegone is your name! You are one lucky pigeon to have found such wonderful giants to take such good care of you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI Everyone!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR SUCH A WARM WELCOME AND YOUR WARM COMPLIMENTS!!

I am doing just fine and will answer your questions and comments.

*Ms. Maggie*: oh, Yes! Shi told me all about you and the wonderful birds you and your husband help! I am VERY PROUD that you are my Aunt!! Couldn't ask for a better one!

*Ms. Cynthia*: When I saw the Vet and he checked my wing, he pulled a "plug" that had formed plus one nasty feather. He said I could have Neosporin twice a day, but Shi has to call and ask _how many_ days. Either she forgot what he said or he didn't say for how long. Then again, I sometimes think that Shi has some "memory shortages!"  Shi says she still can't believe how good I am. I just lay there and don't move! I LOVE being held and just melt away, especially because I get scritched! Feels soooo good! The Vet said I am doing VERY well! I can raise both my wings and do the stretching exercises but I haven't tried to fly...yet! 

*Mr. Victor and Mr. Larry*: Shi told me that when she was driving me to the Vet the first time, the name "WoeBeGone" just popped into her mind. Of course, *I was the one who told her that was my name!* Shhhh, we won't tell her, ok? After all, I AM a WOE and I want my "woes" to "be gone!" But, I'm mostly called "Woe" now...

*Mr. John*: Well, other than Mr. Squeaks being curious about my feathered feet, no one seems that interested in having any. The weather here is quite warm so I guess they feel they don't need 'em! Bet if they were in YOUR climate, they would change their minds! 

I was able to briefly see and watch Dom and Gimie while they were out today. Maybe they will let me fly with them when I'm better. 

Shi sat on the floor and held me while the handsome Mr. Squeaks looked to see what what going on. Shi said he was in something called "mate mode." Mr. Squeaks just kinda pecked at my tail but didn't seem to mind me being held. I kept very still and just watched. I hope he will like me! His home is next to mine but he isn't saying much right now. Besides, he isn't "home" much but follows Shi around all day!

Wings up to ALL

_*Woe*_


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Well high-feathers to you Woe  I've been dying to read your story since Saturday - but it was a busy, busy weekend here in NJ. 

You sure have the eye for good places - cause you couldn't have found a better home and company. You're Mom's the best (but you already know that). Pretty soon I'll bet Mr. Squeaks will be training you for SPP duty too... after you build up your strength that is. You're so beautiful no one would suspect you 

Just love your pictures (thank you Cindy)! I've never seen a pigeon with white eyes either - so that was a real treat. 

I'll be looking forward to more stories - AND more pictures too! Maybe even a video????

Stay well - and give your Mom and feathered hug for me


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Some amazing adventures...well, kinda...

First, though...Hi *Dezirrae*! Unless Shi meets someone who does videos, I'm afraid that my pics will have to do! Shi is "photograhy deprived" and Cindy is our picture "guru." So far, no videos. HOPEFULLY, my words will provide the "mind" pictures?? 

I forgot to mention to *Cynthia* that Shi is giving me Neosporin Creme w/Pain Relief, twice a day for 14 days ...10 more days to go! 

Anyway, onto the good stuff! I got to meet Dom and Mr. Squeaks yesterday!

With Dom around I can certainly understand why Gimie is more shy!! What a pushy bloke!! Shi put me down and _immediately_ and I mean _immediately(!)_, this big red bird - Dom, I heard Shi call him - comes running over saying I was JUST beautiful and he wanted ME for his mate too! He wanted me to go with him but, HEY, we JUST MET! Must have been love at first sight for him or maybe he's having - uh - problems with Gimie?? I heard that she _does_ tend to be a little rough with her affections!  Anyway, I was walking as fast as I could but Dom was faster because he was bigger and didn't have any feathers on his feet! He was just roo-cooing up a storm! I think I prefer the more quiet ones! 

Shi rescued me saying that I was too young to be exposed to such shennigans so soon. Dom will have to be content with Gimie...at least for now!

Then, we went to the living room to see Mr. Squeaks. NOW, THERE is A STUDLY MALE!! Yep, I sure do like the strong, silent types! Mr. Squeaks just looked at me and started preeening himself. I preened back. Mr. Squeaks seems to really like Shi...he told me that she is his mate and he isn't willing to give his heart to another...at least, not yet. That's OK, I'm willing to wait! 

I got to explore this area called a living room. While looking around, all of a sudden the black 4 legged one showed up. I heard her name was Twiggy and she is a CAT!  I'm not sure about her interest in me tho. She sure seemed intent, watching me! Then, the gray one comes along (named Timmy) but he just took a quick glance and found a spot to lay down and watch from afar. Mr. Squeaks said that Timmy is afraid of him and Twiggy and he respect each other. I can certainly see why! Wow! What a pigeon with ATTITUDE! I feel much safer with Mr. Squeaks around! 

Shi let me explore a little more and then took me to my home. She said I had enough excitement for one day. She also didn't want me to hurt my bad wing. Not to worry. Mr. Squeaks had very helpful advice because he only has a wing and a half. He told me to just do my little wing lifts and some yoga bird stretching exercises. Mr. Squeaks is my hero...*SIGH*

Until next time...ta ta...

Woe


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

WOW! That is a beautiful bird! You've gotten my Maggie jealous now. ("What's so big about that bird? It's just all feathers. Hymph!")

It's nice to know it has a chance at living the good life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> WOW! That is a beautiful bird! You've gotten my Maggie jealous now. ("What's so big about that bird? It's just all feathers. Hymph!")
> 
> It's nice to know it has a chance at living the good life.


Now, Garye, you tell Maggie that beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Squeaks and Woe think Maggie is beautiful too! Feathers aren't "everything," y'know... 

While at the State Fair, I was able to see some other WOE colors. But not a Tortoise-shell like Woe. Don't know that much about the WOE colors and whether a Tortie is that unusual. Sure is pretty, tho. Will be interested to see her in time since she isn't a year old yet. The owner didn't tell me when she was born (if he knows), so I decided she's a Cancer (June/July) hen, due to her laid-back homey disposition. 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to the lovely Maggie

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well I told Maggie what you said... there was a little grumbling, but I think she has accepted the fact that she won't be replaced by another pretty bird.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Shi...........I jost love Woe's stories..................She is a drop dead georgeous bird.

She was certainly lucky to find herself such a wonderful home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Well I told Maggie what you said... there was a little grumbling, but I think she has accepted the fact that she won't be replaced by another pretty bird.


LOL! Glad to hear that, Garye!! Perhaps the lovely Maggie will feel better after reading what Woe has to say about her latest adventure today! 
Shi

Hi ALL!!

After my wing med, I got to visit the living area again. AND, this time, the bedroom door was also open. 

Mr. Squeaks was out and about too but, as usual (*sigh*), he wasn't paying me much mind. I decided to do a little more exploring. Shi has a computer chair with these spoke-like things she covered with shelving material so Mr. Squeaks could perch while she was on the computer thingy. Well, gee, if Mr. Squeaks could perch, so could I...looked like a wonderful place to survey the room and make myself at home. Also, these rests were not high off the floor either. Piece of cake, I told myself...uh - _wrong!_ Oh dear! I really tried to hop up and didn't quite make it. Decided to try again and almost landed on my back! "Stop laughing, Mr. Squeaks! Ok, so I'm still rusty, but I'll get 'er one of these times!" If those spokes had been any higher, I would have been swinging upside down holding on with only my claws! 

OK, no more computer chair...off to check out the bedroom! Mmmm, what's this? Looks kinda like a cave and is also pretty dark. Oh oh! bad mistake! Mr. Squeaks saw me and beaked me! Can you imagine?!! When I asked why he did such a terrible thing, he said that this "cave" was a bathroom and this is where he likes to come and call Shi! It's HIS place! Oh dear, I didn't know...guess I won't make _that_ mistake again! 

Gee, I guess winning over Mr. Squeaks may be harder than I thought. Of course, the good news is, Mr. Dom sure seems to like me! Maybe I should take another look?? Then again, I think I'll wait until my wing is completely healed!

Oh yes, Shi said I looked so cute walking along with my left wing in the air like I was waving hello to someone. Well, duh...I was saying HI to Mr. Squeaks! My right wing isn't quite up to doing the HIGH WING FIVE...yet.

This time, I was glad to return home and just rest and watch from my safe home!

Ta Ta for now...
Woe


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

"Ha ha ha," Maggie laughed, "Mr. Squeaks doesn't think so big of that bird either. There's hope for me yet."

"I always knew Mr. Squeaks preferred a _real _pigeon over just fluff!" (And you can't get any more real than a feral like me.)

"Though I do feel sorry for Woe, I mean, beauty isn't everything, you need more than that to get a guy. " 

"Anyways, she's still got that other one that has the hots for her, so it's not like she'll be alone for long..."

I think you've just given Maggie hope.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

woe as in "woe Im gorgeouse"....I think you are the prettiest pidj I have ever seen!...awsome tale...


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> woe as in "woe Im gorgeouse"....I think you are the prettiest pidj I have ever seen!...awsome tale...


And we love your stories so keep them coming, pretty one, if only I could be a PJ........
My Cricket did saw your picture and although she is only still a baby she is very in love with you too.

Love and hugs.
Nell and Cricket


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you, Woe! Given your situation, I think we can safely say that life has changed and will never quite be the same. You have a new mission in life: give Shi all the grief you can to keep her on her toes! It'll be alot funner than being out in the dangerous old world anyhow and far more rewarding.

Pidgey, Who Knows Best


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello Again!

Oh MY! With all your lovely compliments, Shi says I could become a spoiled DIVA!

I continue to feel better - the better to grunt and wing fu Shi when she comes to get me for my medicine! 'Course, it's all really an act because once Shi has me, I just relax. Only takes a second for my meds and then, hopefully, I can get some exercise time! 

Shi says she wants me to walk around more. I can stand for long periods and just relax and daydream! Mr. Squeaks is back in daddy mode, sooo I just made myself comfortable near him while he sits on his nest. 

Dom and Gimie were exercising in the bedroom but when they returned home, Shi moved Mr. Squeaks to his favorite nesting spot in the bedroom and also gave him a treat in his "food box." I didn't try to get in but just stuck my head over the side to see what's what. I'm still learning about water and food sources outside my own home!

When Mr. Squeaks went back to his nest, I sidled close to see what he would do. He started to make threatening beak strikes toward me, so I didn't get very close. At least he didn't charge out to attack me! I don't think he knows what to think of me yet. Shi says he hasn't been up close and personal with any pigeons for _five _ years and he was a squeaker when she found him! No wonder he is cautious! I guess I have my work cut out for me...*sigh* But, I'm patient and very non-threatening, so I'm sure we can become friends...I hope! 

Of course, there is always that pushy Dom. Shi says she sometimes wonders if Gimie isn't a male! Oh my goodness! What a shock that would be! I would be surrounded by _males!_ Other hens may think that would be heaven on earth, but I am not aggressive and am actually quite shy. Besides, I would like to choose my _own_ mate!

Tomorrow is another day. Need to exercise some more. The only problem IF I can fly again, I will have to stay in the bedroom with Dom and Gimie because Shi said the living room area in too dangerous for a flying bird! Well, we'll see...

Thank you for reading and ta ta till next time. 

Woe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

P.S. I _must_ comment on a few new posts...

*Ms. Maggie,* I certainly don't mind that Mr. Squeaks feels that you are quite the pigeon femme fatale! I know he has admirers from afar that he admires back! I'm really not the jealous type...can we be friends?

*Ms. Nell and young Cricket*...I sure will look forward to hearing from you both and hope all will go well. I'm not that much older than you, Cricket, so we will be "growing" up together! I've never known there were so many other pigeons out there! I didn't have very much time to explore the world before I was injured! I have no desire to go out "there" again! *shudder* I would love pigeon pen pals! We can compare notes about these humans and even about other pigeons (especially those males!) 

*MR. Pidgey!* I know you are not a real pigeon. Shi told me all about you and said not to believe a word you say! You would just try and get me in trouble! But, she did say you have a wonderful pigeon named Unie, who is very talented and works with Mr. Squeaks in his SPP ventures! Unie, you must be a SUPER pigeon and I know you would be a great role model for me! 

Shi says there are other pijies who delight in giving the infamous Pidgey a hard time! Shi seems to think you, Pidgey, deserve all they can throw at you!

Mmmm, I'm not sure what to think about this as I am a pacifist and do not like dissention. Since I'm very shy and laid back, I would rather watch than _do_! I think I will have to talk to Unie about these things.

I've had a loooong day and must get my rest...until next time...

Woe


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Good morning Woe  I've been reading your posts to Hope (she doesn't quite read English - yet). She reminded me that it's been DAYS since your last update and she's rather concerned. Wanted me to post for her - make sure Mr. Squeaks didn't get _too _close with those beakings from the nest (Hope knows all about them - she reminds me daily when she attacks my fingers). 

We all hope you are enjoying your explorations and exercising and look forward to your updates!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK YOU, *Ms. Dez and Ms. Hope* for your concern!

No, I am still here but things have been rather calm lately. I do have a few updates, though...

Shi continues to put me out with Mr. Squeaks when Dom and Gimie are out. Squeaks is still on his nest and ignores me(!)...I just sit by his nest and watch the black and gray cats go by. They don't bother me. Twiggy (the black one), just looks and goes about her business. I guess Mr. Squeaks really has her "programmed" that our beaks can be quite a lethal weapon. Thank goodness she doesn't know I'm not at all aggressive!

But, some interesting news. Yesterday, Shi put Dom home and just left me and Gimie out. Gimie seems to like me but is also a little shy - or so she seems - maybe because of her bad leg? Anyway, she and I may end up being B(est)F(riends)F(orever), but only time will tell. We just hung out together and exchanged gossip. She and I will visit again today, so we will see how things go. Gimie seems to think I'm quite interesting and she's the only one who doesn't attack me!

I no longer have to have my wing medicated, so now it's exercise time. Gimie and I also do a lot of preening together.

Shi took me out yesterday and held me for the longest time! She just can't believe how much I like to be held...all nice and cozy!

That's my news for now...Ta Ta TO ALL...with love,
Woe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi All!

Yes, I'm becoming more comfortable with my new home, but those males are sure ACTIVE! My wing is still healing. The one time I flapped, I flipped over on my back! I was so surprised, I just laid there with my feet in the air! I was sooooo embarrassed!! Sure didn't help that Shi was laughing her head off! She even asked me if I was playing "dead bird!" Can you imagine, a refined beauty like me! The nerve! I just stayed there to teach her a lesson so she finally had to turn me over! 

I have discovered a possible "hidey" cave!! She calls it a cat condo house. It's nice and cozy and kinda dark...I love it! Cools my nerves. 

That Squeaks sure runs around alot. Shi put down some paper strips that he usually uses for his nest and he was scattering them all over the place!! What a messy male! I'm much neater than that! If he thinks I'm going to clean up after him, he has another think coming! 

I'm still in the living room while Dom and Gimie are doing their flying exercises in the bedroom. I'm beginning to explore around a little bit more. Sometimes, Shi will put me out with only Gimie, but he(?) seems a little pushy too. Shi is thinking that Gimie may be a MALE!! And, I'm the _only_ hen??!!  

Shi says I'm a "cuddle muffin!" What a cute term! A PT member named Pete, called me that. I think I like Pete!

Oh GOODY! I discovered the drinking water that Squeaks uses! Now, Shi won't have to put out that funny plastic thingy for me. I stepped in it this morning and got stuck with a foot in the air. Shi came running over to take me out. Just got my one foot and side wet! No drowning danger! Shi was laughing again. She calls me something like "klutz"...is that a nice name? I wonder since she was laughing as she said it and we know she did the same thing when I did my (on purpose!) wing flip to my back! 

GUESS WHAT?! I discovered the cat's feeding dishes! Mr. Squeaks has known about them for ages and helps himself whenever he wants! They eat this dry food called "pellets," so I thought I would try some. Not too bad... Oh yes, AND, I also discovered Mr. Squeaks' brick that I can stand on while he's staying close to Shi! 

I'm slowly beginning to take more interest in exploring my surroundings. Still haven't tried to fly yet, but will walk with a very HIGH left wing held in the air. Can't understand why that Shi laughs when she sees me do that! I'm just saying hello!

As for more pictures, wellll, that may take awhile. Y'see, I understand there is a nice lady named Ms. Cindy who takes my pictures (and Shi calls ME a "klutz??!" She she can't even take my picture to post!). Ms. Cindy is really good and I love how lovely she makes me look! Right now, I still look the same as the pictures already posted. No heavy molting for me...yet. But, we will check with Ms. Cindy about future pictures. Now that I'm more comfortable and making myself at home, I'm sure Ms. Cindy will be able to get some lovely "stand up" shots of me and my wonderful feathered feet!

Ta Ta till next time WITH LOVE

Woe


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on such excellent progress, Woe! So glad you are feeling well enough to explore and try out new things. Watch out for those pushy boys!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maggie has those embarrassing back flips also. "Well, it is embarrassing," she quipped, "I don't like to be so vulnerable like that." So I end up picking her up and telling her not to exert herself too much.

Right now she's sitting on her two eggs, "Has Woe _ever _had eggs of her own?" I told her to hush up and stop being nasty. That Mr. Squeaks wouldn't find her becoming if she kept up like that.

She gave me a downcast look as if to say, "I'm sorry." Well we'll see!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Maggie has those embarrassing back flips also. "Well, it is embarrassing," she quipped, "I don't like to be so vulnerable like that." So I end up picking her up and telling her not to exert herself too much.
> 
> Right now she's sitting on her two eggs, "Has Woe _ever _had eggs of her own?" I told her to hush up and stop being nasty. That Mr. Squeaks wouldn't find her becoming if she kept up like that.
> 
> She gave me a downcast look as if to say, "I'm sorry." Well we'll see!


Squeaks says, "Not to worry, Maggie. I'm not really interested in Woe - rather strange hen, I must say! She may be a little too far out for my taste. Doesn't say much either."

Hi Maggie...Woe here. No I haven't laid any eggs - yet. I'm still very young. Shi thinks I'm a Cancer bird but I may be even younger than that. 

BTW, I decided to try flapping and running. Shi said I looked like a Gooney bird trying to take off! Well, goodness, I'm still trying to get my wings back! Won't SHE be surprised when I achieve lift off and FLY! I'll show that Mr. Squeaks too! I hope we can be friends, Maggie. I like Garye too! 

Ta Ta...talk to you later...

Woe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Woe,

It sounds like you are doing so very well in your home with Shi, the human, and the other birds! You write so very well that I think I need to get some of my special birds in here to learn from you!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad things are going great, Woe! 

(And I'm really glad to see that after so long as a One-Pigeon-Lady, Shi now finds herself surrounded with pijies!  The more, the merrier. )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Dear Woe,
> 
> It sounds like you are doing so very well in your home with Shi, the human, and the other birds! You write so very well that I think I need to get some of my special birds in here to learn from you!
> 
> Terry


THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH, *MS. TERRY!* What a lovely compliment! 

Actually, Shi checks my writing to make sure all is well. She's a nut about English...not that she doesn't make mistakes, but she wants to be sure that I'm telling my stories so all can easily understand. 

Things are rather slow right now and I haven't gotten into any more trouble. Squeaks is in "mate" mode with Shi and leaves me to myself, for the most part. Bet if I go over to Shi, he wouldn't be too happy, though! 

Until next time...Ta Ta

Woe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> Glad things are going great, Woe!
> 
> (And I'm really glad to see that after so long as a One-Pigeon-Lady, Shi now finds herself surrounded with pijies!  The more, the merrier. )



Hi MJ...Shi here...to tell you the truth, I have to be careful because I AM over the "pet" limit in the complex. Of course, when anyone comes in, all they see are the birds...Twiggy and Timmy go into "hide mode!"

Luckily, my apartment isn't checked very often and when someone does come in, they are fascinated by the birds, WHO are in their homes at the time! Few know that Squeaks runs around all the time and HATES being put home! He wants where the action is...since, as he puts, "This is MY HOME and I RULE ALL IN IT!"

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

WOE, I'm gonna have to PM Alvin and tell him his status as our "story teller in residence" is in serious jeopardy. You can sure tell a fine story, young lady and I have enjoyed reading about your adventures. 

Not only are you a great story teller, but you are also very beautiful. You could be a model as well as a writer. And, tell your Mama to stop calling you a goony bird or Auntie Maggie (the human) is coming to AZ! 

Love to the (growing) family......


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

A very Lucky pij, glade he is doing well. 
I love his coloring!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Woe! So glad to hear you're making such wonderful progress - isn't it fun finding new places and exploring all the new stuff? And I'll bet you did a great back wing-flip... I know, you haven't told Shi yet that your practicing for the next Olympics. Wonder if she and Garye know they've added a new sport - piji gymnastics. Won't it be great when you and Maggie take the Gold AND Silver medals 

Ms. Hope sends her love & a big "wings up" for your future competition!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Dezirrae said:


> Hi Woe! So glad to hear you're making such wonderful progress - isn't it fun finding new places and exploring all the new stuff? And I'll bet you did a great back wing-flip... I know, you haven't told Shi yet that your practicing for the next Olympics. Wonder if she and Garye know they've added a new sport - piji gymnastics. Won't it be great when you and Maggie take the Gold AND Silver medals
> 
> Ms. Hope sends her love & a big "wings up" for your future competition!


Hi All!

Oh, *Ms. Kippy!* I am a HEN, not one of those pushy males! AND, I am much more refined! If you met me, I'm sure you would see the vast difference! Mr. Dom is still laughing at your post! How uncouth!  See what I mean? Mr. Squeaks and Gimie _look_ like they are trying hard not to smile! *sigh*

Well, actually, *Ms. Dezirrae*, Maggie and I were hoping to surprise Garye and Shi with our abilities. But that's OK that you let the - uh - "pij out of the coop" (in a manner of speaking!) Actually, Maggie is going to be the expert in the back flip. I only tried it once and think I will stick to doing side and forward tricks and using my wings in different ways! We'll take down the house! 

I think I have found my favorite place to "lounge" in the living room. It's right next to the gray one's crystal litter box! I just have to be careful that he doesn't want to use it while I'm in my "spot!" It's quite cozy and Shi gives me water and seeds too! 

I think I'm an "afternoon" pij...I'm not very awake in the mornings...guess I just need to get "into" the "day" a little later than most! Of course, once the morning is over, Dom and Gimie go home and I have more territory to explore too!

Right now, I'm doing my "prep" preening before presenting myself to the world. 

And a BIG WINGS UP to you too, HOPE!!  Thank you for your confidence and we will do our best to make you proud! Would you like to join us? Do you have any special "tricks?" 

*Ms. Maggie!* I would love nothing better than to meet my favorite Aunt! However, Shi really meant that I kinda _looked_ like that funny bird. She didn't know that I was actually giving my impression of a Gooney! I just ran out of "runway!" That's another talent I have...I can "mimic!" So, you see, the joke is on her! Shi told me about *Mr. Alvin*! He wrote some wonderful stories about the SPPs. I won't be able to do that. Shi wishes he would write some more!

Waking up now, so I'll say...

Ta ta, until next time

Woe


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI ALL! 

I haven't updated for awhile, so thought I would let you know what has been happening.

I have some very disturbing news to report! Mr. Squeaks is a THIEF!!  Can you believe it? The one I look up too, who still tends to ignore me! Why a thief, you ask? He steals MY food! As already mentioned, I have my own spot in the living room: very cozy and small and just right for little shy me! My water and feeding dish are available for whenever I want a drink or snack. Well, one day, when I was exploring other areas, I heard this "tinking" sound from my metal feed dish. Mr. Squeaks had found my food! Long before I lived here, Mr. Squeaks knew about my "spot" and I guess he thought that he could just make himself to home...with MY food! AND, even when I'm IN my spot, he will come and eat if Shi doesn't shoo him away! Can you believe this? I am soooo upset with him! He has his OWN food and lots of it in his box by his nest! So I just make sure I eat my fill first before he comes around!

I still haven't tried to fly, but can exercise both my wings very well, sometimes in one place and sometimes pretending I'm on a runway getting ready to take off. I run but don't have liftoff...maybe some day.

Guess what! I think Gimie is very interested in Mr. Squeaks! That hussy! She has Dom! Well, OK, Dom does like me but fair is fair. I like Mr. Squeaks (even with his faults!) Mr. Squeaks doesn't act in exactly the same aggressive way with Gimie as he does with Dom. Shi keeps thinking that Gimie may be a male, but I'm not so sure. Shi let Mr. Squeaks in with Gimie and she put on quite a show: cooing and turning in circles with her chest puffed out! What nerve! They went beak to beak a few times and then Mr. Squeaks went to sit in his basket. When Gimie started coming near, he would beak strike at her! I don't think he quite knows what to think of her, which may be good for calm, shy ME! Maybe there is hope for me after all. Of course, he will beak strike at me if I get too close while he's on his nest, but I can sit by him for long periods of time. Gimie isn't as calm as I am! I know that Mr. Squeaks isn't used to an exotic beauty such as myself, but hopefully, I will grow on him. Gimie is a Checker and things she's much more "his kind!"  Hmmmph! We'll see! At least I know that Dom is interested even if he is more rough and aggressive. He IS a handsome BIG red pij, not a true feral type. Mmmm, maybe I should check him out...well, we'll see...

Mr. Squeaks, Dom and Gimie DO join me in wishing you all a *very happy holiday season!!* THANK YOU for reading my story and I look forward to seeing you all in 2009!

Ta Ta for now...

With love,

Woe


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

So you did a little mission impossible, I bet you have been casing it out for days. dose'nt sound like you got the goods though, maybe you just need to regroup and get you some all black attire and wait for when the people are opening up christmas presents...I dunno sounds good to me....think on it...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad you are finding your way in the household. Sounds like you've got things figured out. Watch out for those boys!


----------

